# Dust Deputy



## khop (May 2, 2008)

Jim, Good move on buying the DD. I have the metal one with the metal tank/bucket. Like you said, almost no dust in the shop vac. I put an internal bag in the shop vac, now I don't even need to clean the filter either. I use mine as a centeral vac system. I ran 1-1/2" pvc to multiple spots in the shop and use a long hose for general clean up. I connected the vac to a remote control for $10. The small vac system also works great with my biscuit jointer and Kreg pocket hole jig. No dust or chips to clean up. Congrats, and thanks for the review. KHOP


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

How often do you need to empty using a planer? I'd imagine that 5 gallons fills up fast.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review Jim


----------



## HebronLLC (Oct 11, 2009)

Since you make your own lid and all, I wonder if it would be possible to use a larger trashcan or maybe even a 55 gallon drum?!?

Do the instructions list specifications as to what size container you can use with the system?

Just some thoughts.

Aaron


----------



## James (Sep 12, 2007)

Aaron - good thought on the larger can idea; I think the only issue is how well the whole thing is sealed so tha the "smaller" CFM of a shop vac isn't lost in a 55-gallon drum, otherwise it should work the same. My temporary situation is trying to opearate out of a small work space without my full complement of floor tools and real dust collector that I normally have. This works great for the time being but as dbhost asked above, it necessitates more frequent emptying than my full-size dust collector.

DBHost - you're right, the bucket fills somewhat quickly but since I'm only using "smaller" tools with it, the pace of fill is tolerable and easy to monitor with a translucent bucket - far better than guessing when the shop vac is full…other than the clue that it isn't picking up dust anymore!


----------

